
Show HN: Filter – News from Twitter Communities - NH_2
http://filter.news
======
wingerlang
Based on retweets?

Why do I need to login to see it though ...

~~~
NH_2
It works by finding commonly shared article links, which can be tweets or
retweets.

We're working on adding email registration as well as making our topics
available to users who don't want to register. Right now, we're using twitter
login because it's an easy way to facilitate account creation.

~~~
wingerlang
I am questioning the need for an account.

